# Problem mit Backup Funktion



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Backup Funktion von ISPConfig.

Und zwar möchte ich ein Backup von einer Domain erstellen, auf der 1,5GB Daten liegen, allerdings bricht er nach einer Zeit ab.

Das weitere Problem daran ist, das durch einen dummen Fehler weder FTP noch SSH geht, also kann ich es nur noch über das ISP probieren.

Achso, Version ist noch 2.2.15.

Gibt es da irgendwie ein Trick oder so um die Daten aufzuteilen?
Die Datenbank hab ich schon, mir geht es nur um die Daten auf dem Webspace.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß

PS: falls falsches Forum bitte verschieben. 


EDIT: hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das es weder geht die Daten zu downloaden noch auf einen anderen Server zu schieben (ist genug Platz vorhanden).


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Die Backup funktion in ISPConfig 2 ist nur für kleinere Websites geeignet. Eine so große Seite musst Du z.B. auf der Shell sichern.


----------



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Aber wie ich ja schon bereits gesagt habe, geht weder FTP noch SSH.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Das ist schlecht, aber die Backup Funktion ist nicht für solch Große Seiten gemacht. Also lass Dir FTP oder SSH vom SErver Admin reparieren oder wenn Du der Admin bist dann starte den Server im Rescue modus oder mit einer rescue CD und repariere den SSH bzw FTP Zugang


----------



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Ja, ich bin der Admin.

Und der Server Anbieter verlangt bis zu 200€ für die Rettung.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Hat Dein Anbieter denn kein Rescue System? Bieten heute fast alle Anbieter an.


----------



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Ne hat er nicht, deshalb hab ich ja auch einen neuen Server.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Aber Du hast noch einen voll funktionsfähigen admin Zugang auf ISPConfig?


----------



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Ja hab ich.

Allerdings funktioniert auch das FTP im ISPConfig nicht mehr, ist ja logisch.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Ja, aber eine Lösung gibt es vielleicht noch, hängt ein bischen davon ab wie die Rechte in den Ordnern Deines Webs gesetzt sind und wie Deine php Konfiguration ist. Es gibt ja php ftp scripte, also die benutzen nicht wiklich ftp aber man kann damit Datein rauf und runterladen. Du könntest versuchen ein installerpaket für das ISPConfig update zu schreiben dass dir solch ein webftp script in Dein Web kopiert.


----------



## Cybertec (13. Dez. 2008)

Also die Rechte des FTP liegen auch beim FTP User.

Du meinst also sowas wie ein Plugin für das ISP Config?

Oder wie soll ich mir das genau vorstellen?

Weil der FTP Server startet ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Du kannst mit dem updater alles mögliche installieren. das sind keine Plugins für ISPConfig. z.B. phpmyadmin, diverse webmailer etc. Du siehst also, man kann damit nahezu belibige php scripte installieren. Mehr Infos zum erstellen solcher Pakete findest Du hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12459
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3178

Das ist garnicht mal so schwer, einfach mal ein paar von den Paketen die auf ispconfig.org sind runterladen, entzippen und in die package.ins Datei sehen.


----------



## Cybertec (15. Dez. 2008)

Das heisst also, ich könnte die interne Backup Funktion nutzen, umschreiben und das dann als neues Tool installieren?

Wenn ja, frag ich mich wo das steht das er nach einer gewissen Zeit bzw. gewissen Grösse abbricht.

Könntest du mir da bitte helfen?


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2008)

Die Backup Funktion bricht nicht nach Zeit oder Größe ab, der Browser bricht ab. Du kannst Dein Problem also nicht durch modifizieren der backup Funktion lösen. Du kannst aber z.B. versuchen ein eigenes PHP script zu schreiben, dass die den kompletten Inhalt Deiner Seite mit z.B. scp auf Deinen Seuen Server kopiert.


----------

